# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  फोरम पर शुद्ध हिंदी कैसे लिखें ?????

## King_khan

प्रिय मित्रों नमस्कार 
जैसा की आप सभी जानते हैं की नेट पर हिंदी लिखने वालों की संख्या बहुत ही कम है |
लेकिन एक खुशी की बात ये है की अन्तर्वासना पर हिंदी लिखने वालों की संख्या अधिक है |
केवल हिंदी लिखना ही काफी नहीं है हमारे शब्दों मे शुद्धता भी होनी चाहिए 
शुद्धता से ही भाषा की सुंदरता दिखाई देती है |
मैंने यहाँ पर देखा है की कुछ सदस्य जल्दबाजी मे अशुद्ध हिंदी लिखते हैं जो की नहीं होना चाहिए | 
इसीलिए मैंने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया है की सदस्य गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी लिख सकें |
इस सूत्र के माध्यम से मै आपको शुद्ध हिंदी लिखना सिखाऊंगा |
आप सभी सदस्य इस सूत्र पर जो भी शब्द शुद्ध नहीं लिख पाते हैं मुझसे नि:संकोच पूंछ सकते हैं और गुणीजन अपना योगदान भी दे सकते हैं |   
नोट : मेरा ये छोटा सा प्रयास होगा की आप सभी को अधिक से अधिक सिखा सकूँ लेकिन मै भी सम्पूर्ण नहीं हूँ |

----------


## badboy123455

*वाह जी एक स्वस्थ प्रयास
 अभी तक मेरे द्वारा भी हिंदी शुद्ध नही लिखी जाती थी 
पर आपके मार्गदर्शन में अवश्य ज्ञान प्राप्त करूँगा*

----------


## King_khan

aao ...................................आओ
aaj.....................................आज
ab .....................................अब 
abhi....................................अभी
aakar.................................आकर 
aakaar................................आकार 
aanand...............................आनंद 
amar..................................अमर 
amrat.................................अमृत 
adrshy................................अद्र  श्य  
asantusht...........................असंत  ष्ट 
aabhaar..............................आभार 
aarthik...............................आर्थ  िक 
adhik.................................अधिक 
andhkaar............................अन्ध  ार 
antriksh..............................अंतर  िक्ष 
aadaab...............................आदाब 
aaiye..................................आइय  
aasha.................................आशा 
aniyantrit............................अनिय  ंत्रित
aatmvishvas.........................आत्म  िश्वास 
aatmraksha .........................आत्मरक्ष   
avishvasniy..........................अविश  वसनीय 
anandmay............................आनंद  य 
antarman.............................अंतर  न

----------


## King_khan

आपको केवल रोमन मे लिखे शब्दों को टाइप करके स्पेस देना है |

----------


## King_khan

> *वाह जी एक स्वस्थ प्रयास
>  अभी तक मेरे द्वारा भी हिंदी शुद्ध नही लिखी जाती थी 
> पर आपके मार्गदर्शन में अवश्य ज्ञान प्राप्त करूँगा*


मित्र आपकी हिंदी तो मुझसे भी अधिक शुद्ध है |

----------


## nitin9935

> मित्र आपकी हिंदी तो मुझसे भी अधिक शुद्ध है |


बहुत अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है आपने खान भाई आपको इस मौलिक और अत्यंत आवश्यक प्रयास के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं

----------


## badboy123455

> बहुत अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है आपने खान भाई आपको इस मौलिक और अत्यंत आवश्यक प्रयास के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं



आपकी हिंदी भी बहुत उतम श्रेणी के अंतर्गत हे मित्र......central 14

----------


## badboy123455

> मित्र आपकी हिंदी तो मुझसे भी अधिक शुद्ध है |


*
बस सीख रहे हे जी 
कुछ नया ही प्राप्त होगा यहा*

----------


## Krish13

खान भाई ये आपका बहुत ही सराहनीय एवं उत्तम प्रयास है
हमारे फोरम पर कुछ ऐसे सदस्य है जो अशुद्ध हिन्दी लिखते है 
वे सदस्य इस सूत्र से बहुत लाभान्वित होगे
कृप्या निरंतरता बनाये रखेँ॥
आपका धन्यवाद॥

----------


## King_khan

> बहुत अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र का निर्माण किया है आपने खान भाई आपको इस मौलिक और अत्यंत आवश्यक प्रयास के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं





> आपकी हिंदी भी बहुत उतम श्रेणी के अंतर्गत हे मित्र......central 14





> *
> बस सीख रहे हे जी 
> कुछ नया ही प्राप्त होगा यहा*





> खान भाई ये आपका बहुत ही सराहनीय एवं उत्तम प्रयास है
> हमारे फोरम पर कुछ ऐसे सदस्य है जो अशुद्ध हिन्दी लिखते है 
> वे सदस्य इस सूत्र से बहुत लाभान्वित होगे
> कृप्या निरंतरता बनाये रखेँ॥
> आपका धन्यवाद॥


सूत्र पर अपने विचार रखने के लिए आप सभी का हार्दिक आभार |

----------


## swami ji

*में भी शुद्ध हिंदी  बोल सकूँगा ,,,,*

----------


## kajal pandey

खान साहब स्वागत है आपका और आपके इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का ,,,,,मै यह आशा करती हूँ  कि आपका यह सूत्र सभी सदस्यों हेतु उपयोगी सूत्र होगा,,,,,,,,,आपसे यह भी आशा करती हूँ  कि आप इस सूत्र के माध्यम से कठिन शब्दों को लिखने मे अपना अमूल्य मार्गदर्शन  भी प्रदान करते रहेंगे

----------


## King_khan

> *में भी शुद्ध हिंदी  बोल सकूँगा ,,,,*


जी हाँ ........बोलना तो सभी जानते हैं लेकिन लिखने मे थोड़ी अशुद्ध हो जाती है |
mai...............................मै

----------


## Nisha.Patel

हम जैसे लोगो के लिए काम का सूत्र हे .........................+++

----------


## Rajeev

ये सूत्र मेरे लिए बहुत उपयोगी साबित होगा, मैं बहुत दिनों से ऐसे ही सूत्र की तलाश कर रहा था,
मैंने चाँद भाई के सूत्र " सूत्र की डिमांड करे " वाले में भी लिखा था,
खान भाई आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिए,
शुद्ध हिंदी हमें गुरूजी, पाथ जी, संत जी (बड़े भैया), जलवा जी, गुल्लू जी ये बहुत अच्छी तरह सिखा सकते है इन सभी की हिंदी अतिशुद्ध है |

----------


## King_khan

> खान साहब स्वागत है आपका और आपके इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का ,,,,,मै यह आशा करती हूँ  कि आपका यह सूत्र सभी सदस्यों हेतु उपयोगी सूत्र होगा,,,,,,,,,आपसे यह भी आशा करती हूँ  कि आप इस सूत्र के माध्यम से कठिन शब्दों को लिखने मे अपना अमूल्य मार्गदर्शन  भी प्रदान करते रहेंगे


जी हाँ ............दिया जी मेरा ये प्रयास होगा की कठिन शब्दों को शुद्ध लिखने मे आपको सहायता कर सकूँ |

----------


## King_khan

> हम जैसे लोगो के लिए काम का सूत्र हे .........................+++


निशा जी हार्दिक आभार 
logon.......................लोगों 
hai..........................है

----------


## Raman46

> मित्र आपकी हिंदी तो मुझसे भी अधिक शुद्ध है |




_मित्र किंग खान भाई साहब_ 
_सलाम आप को_ 
_आप के इस सूत्र का उल्लेख "नये सदस्य और हम लोग" पर भी कर चूका हूँ / आशा ही नही मुझे पूर्ण विश्वास है आप के अथक प्रयाश से सदस्यों को शुध्य -शुध्य लिखने में काफी मदद मिलेगी / आप से निवेदन है रोमन के वर्णों को हिंदी में कैसे लिखा जाय पर उद्धरण समेत देने की चेष्ठा करेंगे / धन्यवाद बड़े भाई .....रमण_

----------


## King_khan

> ये सूत्र मेरे लिए बहुत उपयोगी साबित होगा, मैं बहुत दिनों से ऐसे ही सूत्र की तलाश कर रहा था,
> मैंने चाँद भाई के सूत्र " सूत्र की डिमांड करे " वाले में भी लिखा था,
> खान भाई आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद सूत्र का निर्माण करने के लिए,
> शुद्ध हिंदी हमें गुरूजी, पाथ जी, संत जी (बड़े भैया), जलवा जी, गुल्लू जी ये बहुत अच्छी तरह सिखा सकते है इन सभी की हिंदी अतिशुद्ध है |


राजीव जी उत्साहवर्धन के लिए हार्दिक आभार 
ये एक छोटा सा प्रयास है जिससे फोरम पर शुद्ध हिंदी लिखने को बढ़ावा दिया जाए |

----------


## King_khan

> _मित्र किंग खान भाई साहब_ 
> _सलाम आप को_ 
> _आप के इस सूत्र का उल्लेख "नये सदस्य और हम लोग" पर भी कर चूका हूँ / आशा ही नही मुझे पूर्ण विश्वास है आप के अथक प्रयाश से सदस्यों को शुध्य -शुध्य लिखने में काफी मदद मिलेगी / आप से निवेदन है रोमन के वर्णों को हिंदी में कैसे लिखा जाय पर उद्धरण समेत देने की चेष्ठा करेंगे / धन्यवाद बड़े भाई .....रमण_


रमण भाई आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
मैंने आपका वो सूत्र देखा है नए सदस्यों के लिए वो सूत्र एक मार्गदर्शन साबित होगा |
आपके शब्दों मे कुछ अशुद्धि थी जिन्हें मैंने ठीक करके लिखा है आप देख लीजिए |
arthak........................अर्थक 
pryaas........................प्रयास 
sudh...........................शुद्ध 
udhaaran........................उदहारण

----------


## King_khan

> खान साहब स्वागत है आपका और आपके इस ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र का ,,,,,मै यह आशा करती हूँ  कि आपका यह सूत्र सभी सदस्यों हेतु उपयोगी सूत्र होगा,,,,,,,,,आपसे यह भी आशा करती हूँ  कि आप इस सूत्र के माध्यम से कठिन शब्दों को लिखने मे अपना अमूल्य मार्गदर्शन  भी प्रदान करते रहेंगे


दिया जी एक गुस्ताखी आपकी शान मे करना चाहूँगा |
आपका हस्ताक्षर मे भी कुछ शब्द अशुद्ध हैं |
विधि का स्वाभाविक पालन प्रत्येक ब्यक्ति का दायित्व है अन्यथा विधि मे नियमो को अनुपालित कराने की शक्ति भी है
vyakti...........................व्यक्  ि 
niyamon ......................नियमों 

ये है आपकी बायोग्राफी 
मै बहुत ही साधारण लड़की हु आधुनिकता का अन्धानुकरण मुझे कतई पसंद नहीं है
hun..........................हूँ 
aadhunikaran.................आधुनिकर  ण

----------


## King_khan

baat..........................................ब  त 
baten.........................................ब  तें 
beti............................................  ेटी 
betiyan.....................................बे  टियां
bahn..........................................ब  न 
bahne........................................ब  ने  
bakwas...................................बकव  ास 
beraham...................................बे  हम 
benaam....................................बे  ाम 
begairat...................................बे  ैरत 
bimaar.....................................बी  ार 
bechain.....................................बे  चैन 
behya......................................बे  या 
badnaam.................................बदन  म 
besharm..................................बेश  र्म 
badnaseeb...............................बदन  ीब

----------


## King_khan

bhog.................................भोग 

bhaag................................भाग 
bhaago..............................भागो 
bhagambhag........................भागमभ  ग
bharosa...............................भरोस  ा 
bhavna.................................भाव  ा 
bhavnatmak..........................भावन  त्मक 
bhagwaan............................भगवा  
bhayankar............................भयंक   
bhikhaari..............................भिख  री 
bhishn..................................भीष   
bhoj.....................................भोज  
bhojan..................................भोज  
bhojnalay..............................भोज  ालय 
bhakt....................................भक्  त
bhakton.................................भक्  ों  
bhakti...................................भक्  ति
bhaktimay.............................भक्त  िमय

----------


## mantu007

*भाई जी ......आपकी ही वर्तनी में अशुद्धियाँ हो रही हैं ऐसा क्यों है ?*

----------


## King_khan

> *भाई जी ......आपकी ही वर्तनी में अशुद्धियाँ हो रही हैं ऐसा क्यों है ?*


जरा विस्तारपूर्वक बताइए महोदय ?

----------


## mantu007

> जरा विस्तारपूर्वक बताइए महोदय ?


आपकी प्रिविस्तियाँ ठीक से दिखाई ही नहीं दे रही हैं शायद ...इसीलिए मुझे ऐसा लगता है ...

----------


## King_khan

> आपकी प्रिविस्तियाँ ठीक से दिखाई ही नहीं दे रही हैं शायद ...इसीलिए मुझे ऐसा लगता है ...


मंटू जी मेरी प्रविष्टियों मे पता नहीं क्यों ये समस्या आ रही है ?
prvishtiyan...........................प्रव  िष्टियाँ

----------


## mantu007

> मंटू जी मेरी प्रविष्टियों मे पता नहीं क्यों ये समस्या आ रही है ?
> prvishtiyan...........................प्रव  िष्टियाँ


लगता है अब आपकी प्रिविष्टियों को सर्दी लग गयी है .........

----------


## Rated R

> मंटू जी मेरी प्रविष्टियों मे पता नहीं क्यों ये समस्या आ रही है ?
> prvishtiyan...........................प्रव  िष्टियाँ


" प्रविष्टियाँ "
शायद ट्रांसलिटेरेशन की दिक्कत है ...!

----------


## a_kela

> प्रिय मित्रों नमस्कार 
> जैसा की आप सभी जानते हैं की नेट पर हिंदी लिखने वालों की संख्या बहुत ही कम है |
> लेकिन एक खुशी की बात ये है की अन्तर्वासना पर हिंदी लिखने वालों की संख्या अधिक है |
> केवल हिंदी लिखना ही काफी नहीं है हमारे शब्दों मे शुद्धता भी होनी चाहिए 
> शुद्धता से ही भाषा की सुंदरता दिखाई देती है |
> मैंने यहाँ पर देखा है की कुछ सदस्य जल्दबाजी मे अशुद्ध हिंदी लिखते हैं जो की नहीं होना चाहिए | 
> इसीलिए मैंने इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया है की सदस्य गूगल ट्रांसलेटर के द्वारा शुद्ध हिंदी लिख सकें |
> इस सूत्र के माध्यम से मै आपको शुद्ध हिंदी लिखना सिखाऊंगा |
> आप सभी सदस्य इस सूत्र पर जो भी शब्द शुद्ध नहीं लिख पाते हैं मुझसे नि:संकोच पूंछ सकते हैं और गुणीजन अपना योगदान भी दे सकते हैं |   
> नोट : मेरा ये छोटा सा प्रयास होगा की आप सभी को अधिक से अधिक सिखा सकूँ लेकिन मै भी सम्पूर्ण नहीं हूँ |


*
मित्र आप सही कह रहे है 
यहाँ कई सदस्य ऐसे है जो कि न चाहते हुए अशुद्ध हिंदी का प्रयोग करते है पर क्या करे एक जगह से copy और फिर paste करने मै ऐसी गलतिया सामान्य है परन्तु आप का प्रयास सराहनीय है और इसी प्रकार प्रयास करते रहे मै भी उत्कृष्ट व्याकरण का समर्थक हु और मेरी शुभकामनाये आपके साथ है  *

----------


## kajal pandey

मार्गदर्शन हेतु मै आपकी बहुत आभारी हूँ  खान साहब   .......कृपया व्यक्ति नामक शब्द को लिखने हेतु भी मार्ग प्रशस्त करे  


> दिया जी एक गुस्ताखी आपकी शान मे करना चाहूँगा |
> आपका हस्ताक्षर मे भी कुछ शब्द अशुद्ध हैं |
> विधि का स्वाभाविक पालन प्रत्येक ब्यक्ति का दायित्व है अन्यथा विधि मे नियमो को अनुपालित कराने की शक्ति भी है
> vyakti...........................व्यक्  ि 
> niyamon ......................नियमों 
> 
> ये है आपकी बायोग्राफी 
> मै बहुत ही साधारण लड़की हु आधुनिकता का अन्धानुकरण मुझे कतई पसंद नहीं है
> hun..........................हूँ 
> aadhunikaran.................आधुनिकर  ण

----------


## kajal pandey

आप से यह भी कहना था कि मैने अन्धानुकरण शब्द लिखा है आधुनिकीकरण नहीं ,धन्यवाद्

----------


## Teach Guru

एक उम्दा सूत्र की स्थापना की है आपने . . . . इसके लिए आपको सहृदय धन्यवाद . . . . अपना कार्य जारी रखें . . . .आप का प्रयास सराहनीय है, और इसी प्रकार प्रयास करते रहें   . . .

----------


## Teach Guru

> मार्गदर्शन हेतु मै आपकी बहुत आभारी हूँ  खान साहब   .......कृपया व्यक्ति नामक शब्द को लिखने हेतु भी मार्ग प्रशस्त करे



vyakti - व्यक्ति 
vykti  - व्यक्ति

----------


## kajal pandey

धन्यवाद गुरु जी ...................


> vyakti - व्यक्ति 
> vykti  - व्यक्ति

----------


## Teach Guru

> धन्यवाद गुरु जी ...................




आपका स्वागत है............

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कुछ कठिन वर्णो के हिटिंग रोमन वर्ड

----------


## Raman46

> रमण भाई आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
> मैंने आपका वो सूत्र देखा है नए सदस्यों के लिए वो सूत्र एक मार्गदर्शन साबित होगा |
> आपके शब्दों मे कुछ अशुद्धि थी जिन्हें मैंने ठीक करके लिखा है आप देख लीजिए |
> arthak........................अर्थक 
> pryaas........................प्रयास 
> sudh...........................शुद्ध 
> udhaaran........................उदहारण


शुक्रिया किंग खान भाई साहब / धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

*गूगल ट्रांसलेटर से अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर गूगल का IME हैं.जिसकी सहायता से आप ऑफलाइन भी हिंदी लिख सकते हैं.
इस सॉफ्टवेर में यह सुविधा है की जब आप कोई शब्द लिख रहे होते हैं तो आपके द्वारा लिखे गए सभी रोमन शब्दों से सम्बंधित सारे शब्दों को हिंट के रूप में बताता है.
जिससे आपको देवनागरी लिखने में और सहायता मिलती है और गूगल ट्रांसलेटर से कॉपी पेस्ट करने का झंझट भी नहीं होता है.

निम्न लिंक पर से आप सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.

http://www.google.com/ime/transliteration/

यदि डाउनलोड करने में कोई असुविधा हो रही हो तो आप नमन लिंक की सहायता से अच्छी तरह से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.

http://www.google.com/ime/transliter...l#installation

इस सॉफ्टवेर के मुख्य सुविधाओ में से एक 





*

----------


## King_khan

> मार्गदर्शन हेतु मै आपकी बहुत आभारी हूँ  खान साहब   .......कृपया व्यक्ति नामक शब्द को लिखने हेतु भी मार्ग प्रशस्त करे





> एक उम्दा सूत्र की स्थापना की है आपने . . . . इसके लिए आपको सहृदय धन्यवाद . . . . अपना कार्य जारी रखें . . . .आप का प्रयास सराहनीय है, और इसी प्रकार प्रयास करते रहें   . . .





> vyakti - व्यक्ति 
> vykti  - व्यक्ति





> कुछ कठिन वर्णो के हिटिंग रोमन वर्ड





> शुक्रिया किंग खान भाई साहब / धन्यवाद





> *गूगल ट्रांसलेटर से अच्छा सॉफ्टवेर गूगल का IME हैं.जिसकी सहायता से आप ऑफलाइन भी हिंदी लिख सकते हैं.
> इस सॉफ्टवेर में यह सुविधा है की जब आप कोई शब्द लिख रहे होते हैं तो आपके द्वारा लिखे गए सभी रोमन शब्दों से सम्बंधित सारे शब्दों को हिंट के रूप में बताता है.
> जिससे आपको देवनागरी लिखने में और सहायता मिलती है और गूगल ट्रांसलेटर से कॉपी पेस्ट करने का झंझट भी नहीं होता है.
> 
> निम्न लिंक पर से आप सॉफ्टवेर डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.
> 
> http://www.google.com/ime/transliteration/
> 
> यदि डाउनलोड करने में कोई असुविधा हो रही हो तो आप नमन लिंक की सहायता से अच्छी तरह से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.
> ...


आप सभी का बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया दोस्तों |

----------


## King_khan

अब लिखना सीखेंगे  c अक्षर से सुरु होने वाले कुछ शब्द |
car..............................कार 
char.............................चार 
chor.............................चोर 
chaand.........................चाँद 
chandrma......................चंद्रम   
chkor............................चकोर 
chacha..........................चाचा 
chaachi.........................चाची
*choupal.........................चौपाल* 
choupalion......................चौपलिओ  ं
chinta...........................चिंता 
chintajanak....................चिंताज  क 
chintit...........................चिंति  
chaploos........................चापलूस 
chaploosi........................चापलू  ी 
chatur.............................चतुर 
chaturai...........................चतुरा  ई 
chaku............................चाकू 
churi.............................छुरी 
chatri............................छत्री 
chaata...........................छाता
chappan.........................छप्पन

----------


## hotsaroj69

Mobile se  hindi likhne ka link dijiye,,pls

----------


## kajal pandey

खान साहब ,,,,इस  अच्छे और उपयोगी सूत्र को जारी रखें

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

कुछ शब्द शब्द मेरी तरफ से भी 



कक्षा .................KAKSHA...
कटाक्ष ...............KATAKASH
रूद्र ..................RUDRA
साक्षर................SAKASHAR
निरक्षर ..............NIRAKSHAR 
द्वंद्व....................DWANDWA

----------


## happykhus

खान साहब अच्छा सूत्र 

कृपया जारी रखे

मेरी हिन्दी भी कुछ कमजोर है 

शायद अब सुधर जाये

----------


## webshow

मैं तो इंटरनेट से ही हिन्दी लिखना पढना सीख रहा हूं,
और आपका ये सुत्र मेरे और मुझ जैसों केलिए बहुत बढिया है
धन्यवाद ख़ान साहब।

----------


## amararya

> Mobile se  hindi likhne ka link dijiye,,pls


 hi saroj g kya kr rahi ho ???

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मंटू जी मेरी प्रविष्टियों मे पता नहीं क्यों ये समस्या आ रही है ?
> prvishtiyan...........................प्रव  िष्टियाँ


शुद्धता का ध्यान रखें ताकि आप कसौटी  पर खरे उतरे !




> लगता है अब आपकी प्रिविष्टियों को सर्दी लग गयी है .........


hahahaha!!!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

जैसे की 

कंडक्टर ................KANDACTAR
संस्कृत.................SANSKRIT
विद्यार्थी.................VID  HYARTHI
सर्वभूतेषु...............SARAB  HUTESHU
निंदनीय................NINDNIYA
संघटक.................SANGHATAK

----------


## lotus1782

काफी अच्छी जानकारी भरा सूत्र है ...............जारी रखे

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के छे शब्द......
AAJ KE CHE SHABD.......

शुभकामनाये................SHUB  HKAMANAYE
आराधना...................ARADHNA
ज्योति.......................JYOTI
ध्यान.......................DHYAN
भुवनेश्वर.....................BH  UVNESHWAR
नगन्य.......................NAGNYA

----------


## rnold

काम का सूत्र हे

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

प्रत्यक्ष.................PRATYA  KSH
रोजनामचा.............ROZNAMCHA
शुद्ध....................SHUDDHA
लाभान्वित.............LABHANVIT
परमार्थी................PARMARTHI

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD 


कैसे..............KAISE
हार्दिक...........HARDIK 
स्वागत..........SWAGAT
मनोरंजन........MANORANJAN
ऐतिहासिक......AITIHASIK

----------


## Maan@v

है भगवान अब यह भी सीखो

----------


## rnold

खान भाई आपको इस मौलिक और अत्यंत आवश्यक प्रयास के लिए हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

जम्भेश्वर.............JAMBHESHWA  R
परदाफाश............PRADAFASH
दुधिया...............DUDHIYA
धुरंधर...............DHURANDHAR
रंगबाज़..............RANGBAZ

----------


## badboy123455

*क्या कुछ अश्लील शब्द भी पूछ सकता हू केसे लिखेंगे*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *क्या कुछ अश्लील शब्द भी पूछ सकता हू केसे लिखेंगे*



यहाँ नहीं केवल प म के माध्यम से

----------


## badboy123455

> यहाँ नहीं केवल प म के माध्यम से




*चलो जी पम कर दिया आपको*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> जम्भेश्वर.............JAMBHESHWA  R
> परदाफाश............PRADAFASH
> दुधिया...............DUDHIYA
> धुरंधर...............DHURANDHAR
> रंगबाज़..............RANGBAZ


मित्र परदाफाश... अशुद्ध है , पर्दाफ़ाश  शायद शुद्ध है, भाई आप रोज हीटिंग वर्ड बना के काफी अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो आप , धन्यवाद भाई ...मेरी भी हिन्दी कमजोर है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

वैसे मेरे ख्याल से जरूरत आने पे प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं अश्लील शब्दो के प्रयोग पे मनाही नहीं है .........

----------


## badboy123455

> वैसे मेरे ख्याल से जरूरत आने पे प्रबंधन क्षेत्र मैं अश्लील शब्दो के प्रयोग पे मनाही नहीं है .........




*इसका मतलब वहा अश्लील शब्द बोले जाते हे*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मित्र परदाफाश... अशुद्ध है , पर्दाफ़ाश  शायद शुद्ध है, भाई आप रोज हीटिंग वर्ड बना के काफी अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो आप , धन्यवाद भाई ...मेरी भी हिन्दी कमजोर है


DHANYAWAD
धन्यवाद

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


पर्दाफ़ाश.............PRDAFASH
मैं...................MAIN
अंदरूनी.............ANDURANI
जज्बात............JAZBAAT
महकमा...........MAHKAMA

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


संग्रह...............SANGRAH
मामूली.............MAMULI
भंडार...............BHANDAR
राक्षस.............RAKSHAS
दैत्य...............DAITYA

----------


## love birds

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> 
> संग्रह...............SANGRAH
> मामूली.............MAMULI
> भंडार...............BHANDAR
> राक्षस.............RAKSHAS
> दैत्य...............DAITYA



अब तो मैं भी शुद्ध हिन्दी लिखता हु

----------


## aman009

शुद्ध हिन्दी लिखने , सिखाने के तरीके सूत्रधार की कोशिश काबिले तारीफ है /

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *इसका मतलब वहा अश्लील शब्द बोले जाते हे*


अत्यधिक आवश्यकता होने पे किए जा सकते है ...उचित कारण  देना होगा ,वर्ना ....आप जानते ही है भाई .....

----------


## Krish13

हरयाणवी जी आप बहुत ही उत्तम कार्य कर रहे हो॥

----------


## sunitasa

abahut achchha hoga ki aap mujhe hindi likhana sikhadoge.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

माफ करना मित्रों मैं बाहर गया था इसलिए कल नहीं आ सका तो आज दस शब्द दे रहा हूँ l
MAAF KARNA MITRO MAIN BAAHAR GAYA THA ISLIYE KAL NAHI AA SAKA TO AAJ DAS SHABD DE RAHA HUN.


आज के दस शब्द l
AAJ KE DAS SHABD.


उपस्थित..............UPASTHIT
घंटाल................GHANTAL
नाराज़गी.............NARAZGI
निर्दोष...............NIRDOSH
समलैंगिक...........SAMLAINGIK
दुष्ट.................DUSHT
कष्ट................KASHT
हवाई...............HWAI
जहाज..............JAHAJ
समुद्र..............SAMUDRA

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> abahut achchha hoga ki aap mujhe hindi likhana sikhadoge.


जी कोशिस की जायेगी ........

यहाँ प्रतिदिन प्रयोग होने वाले शब्दों को डाला जाता है फिर भी अगर आपको कुछ ना मिले तो आप बेझिझक यहाँ पूछ सकते है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> माफ करना मित्रों मैं बाहर गया था इसलिए कल नहीं आ सका तो आज दस शब्द दे रहा हूँ l
> MAAF KARNA MITRO MAIN BAAHAR GAYA THA ISLIYE KAL NAHI AA SAKA TO AAJ DAS SHABD DE RAHA HUN.
> 
> 
> आज के दस शब्द l
> AAJ KE DAS SHABD.
> 
> 
> उपस्थित..............UPASTHIT
> ...



सदस्यो की मदद के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## sushilnkt

इनका प्रयोग सब से अदिक होता हे 

राम राम सा ...........ram ram sa 
नमस्कार ......namskar 
ह्म्म्मम्म ...... hmmmm

----------


## badboy123455

*अच्छा हे लगे रहो.................................*

----------


## badboy123455

> इनका प्रयोग सब से अदिक होता हे 
> 
> राम राम सा ...........ram ram sa 
> नमस्कार ......namskar 
> ह्म्म्मम्म ...... hmmmm


*
aadab------आदाब
allah hafij-----------------------अल्लाह हाफिज*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


सन्देश .............SANDESH
मन्दबुधि............MANDBUDHI
शंख.................SHANKH
 भीषण.............BHISHAN
काउंटर.............KAUNTER

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

अच्छा मित्रों अलविदा 


यहाँ कुछ लोगो को मेरा आना पसंद नहीं 

अब और नहीं 


धन्यवाद

----------


## MadamMayaJi

बहुत अच्छा कार्य है 


मेरे जैसो के लिए तो ये बहुत ही अच्छा है

----------


## badboy123455

> अच्छा मित्रों अलविदा 
> 
> 
> यहाँ कुछ लोगो को मेरा आना पसंद नहीं 
> 
> अब और नहीं 
> 
> 
> धन्यवाद


*किसको पसंद नही हे मित्र अपने भाई को बताओ*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


डाकिया...............DAKIYA
पोस्टर...............POSTER
ग्रहण...............GRAHAN
चित्रकला............CHITRAKALA
मोबाईल.............MOBAIL

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

रिचार्ज.............................  ...RECHARJ
दक्षिण................................  DAKSHIN
पश्चिम...............................P  ASCHIM
पैसे...................................PAI  SE
रोज़गार...............................R  OZGAR

----------


## Badtameez

अच्छा लगा। जनाब खान भाई को बधाई।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


MAZAK..........................मजाक
PRABANDHAN...................प्रबंधन
KAISE............................कैसे
BAAIK............................बाइक
PAIK.............................पैक

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD



अदृश्य......................ADRISHYA
आकाशवाणी................AKASHWANI
भविष्य....................BHAVISHYA
आइडिया..................AAIDIA
ठीक-ठाक.................THIK-THAAK
इमरजेंसी................EMRJENSI

----------


## King_khan

हरयाणवी जी काफी अच्छी तरह से क्लास ले रहे हो सभी कि ,मेरी ओर से आपको हार्दिक शुभकामनायें |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> हरयाणवी जी काफी अच्छी तरह से क्लास ले रहे हो सभी कि ,मेरी ओर से आपको हार्दिक शुभकामनायें |


सब आपकी दुआ है हेड मास्टरजी , मैं तो आपके स्कूल को चल रहा हूँ l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


सम्मलित..................SAMMLIT
गधेडा.......................GADHEDA
अंदाज़.......................ANDAZ
शांति........................SHANTI
सन्नाटा......................SANNATA

----------


## jalwa

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> 
> सम्मलित..................SAMMLIT
> गधेडा.......................GADHEDA
> अंदाज़.......................ANDAZ
> शांति........................SHANTI
> सन्नाटा......................SANNATA



मित्र यदि सम्मलित को सम्मिलित ........... sammilit लिखेंगे तो मेरे विचार से उचित रहेगा।

बाकी कुल मिलाकर आप बेहद अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हैं। 
जारी रखें।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मित्र यदि सम्मलित को सम्मिलित ........... sammilit लिखेंगे तो मेरे विचार से उचित रहेगा।
> 
> बाकी कुल मिलाकर आप बेहद अच्छा कार्य कर रहे हैं। 
> जारी रखें।


शुक्रिया पधारने के लिए और सुधार करने के लिएl 
SHUKRIYA PADHAARNE KE LIYE AUR SHUDHAAR KARNE KE LIYE l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

मंच.................MANCH
किरायेदार...........KIRAYEDAR
भाड़ा.................BHADA
सूचनाएं..............SUCHNAYEN
निर्गम................NIRGAM

----------


## King_khan

suchnayen...........................सूचन  एं 
seting.................................सेट  ंग 
pryokta...............................प्रय  ोक्ता 
rooprekha............................रूपर  खा
prshasak.............................प्रश  सक 
sadasy...............................सदस्   
niyamak..............................निया  क 
lokeshan.............................लोके  न 
gatdivas.............................गतदि  स

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> suchnayen...........................सूचन  एं 
> seting.................................सेट  ंग 
> pryokta...............................प्रय  ोक्ता 
> rooprekha............................रूपर  खा
> prshasak.............................प्रश  सक 
> sadasy...............................सदस्   
> niyamak..............................निया  क 
> lokeshan.............................लोके  न 
> gatdivas.............................गतदि  स


आप हिंदी लिखने के लिए कोन सा सोफ्टवेर इस्तेमाल करते है , बड़े भाई ??

----------


## King_khan

suchnayen...........................सूचन  एं 
seting.................................सेट  ंग 
pryokta...............................प्रय  ोक्ता 
rooprekha............................रूपर  खा
prshasak.............................प्रश  सक 
sadasy...............................सदस्   
niyamak..............................निया  क 
lokeshan.............................लोके  न 
gatdivas.............................गतदि  स 
samuday............................समुदा  य

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


गणेश............GANESH
तत्व.............TATV
पूर्ण...............PURN
पैट्रोल..............PAITROL
डीज़ल..............DIZAL

----------


## groopji

_suchanen .............. सूचनाएँ_

----------


## badboy123455

*जेसे मोत पर डबल ई कि मात्रा केसे लगाये*

----------


## groopji

> *जेसे मोत पर डबल ई कि मात्रा केसे लगाये*


maut ....... मौत 


क्या आप इसके बारे में कह रहे है ?

----------


## badboy123455

*हा मित्र धन्यवाद............*

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> _suchanen .............. सूचनाएँ_



दोस्त ये शायद suchnayen= सूचनाएँ  होगा

----------


## King_khan

> suchnayen...........................  सूचनाएं 
> seting.................................  सेटिंग 
> pryokta...............................  प्रयोक्ता 
> rooprekha............................  रूपरेखा
> prshasak.............................  प्रशासक 
> sadasy...............................  सदस्य 
> niyamak..............................  नियामक 
> lokeshan.............................  लोकेशन 
> gatdivas.............................  गतदिवस





> suchnayen...........................  सूचनाएं 
> seting.................................  सेटिंग 
> pryokta...............................  प्रयोक्ता 
> rooprekha..................  रूपरेखा
> prshasak...................  प्रशासक 
> sadasy.....................  सदस्य 
> niyamak....................  नियामक 
> lokeshan................... लोकेशन 
> gatdivas...................  गतदिवस 
> samuday...................   समुदाय


पता नहीं क्यों मेरी प्रविष्टियों मे ये समस्या आ रही है कि इस सूत्र पर मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ अधूरी दिखाई देती हैं |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> पता नहीं क्यों मेरी प्रविष्टियों मे ये समस्या आ रही है कि इस सूत्र पर मेरी प्रविष्टियाँ अधूरी दिखाई देती हैं |


बड़े भाई आप द्वारा प्सोत की गई प्रविष्टियाँ पूरी दिखाई क्यों नहीं दे रही है , नियामकों को बोल कर 

समस्या का समाधान करवाओ l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


प्रस्तिथि................PRASITI  THI
रिचार्ज..................RECHARJ
डिस्काउंट................DISKAUN  T
अंतरिक्ष.................ANTRIKSH
पत्नी.....................PATNI

----------


## sonu_0123456789@yahoo.com

accha hai nice one

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


क्षमा................KSHMA
रक्षक................RAKSHAK
रक्षा..................RAKSHA
क्षेत्रपाल...............KSHET  RAPAL
प्रहरी.................PRAHARI

----------


## unglibaaz

हरियाणवी जी अच्छा काम ककार रहे हो आप, उंगली ज़ोर के धन्यवाद

----------


## Rajeev

हरयाणवी जी आपका कार्य सार्थक साबित हो रहा है,
इससें हमें बहुत सहायता मिल रही है,
आपकेँ इस सार्थक कार्य के लिए मेरी ओर से रेपो+ स्वीकार करें,
और इसी प्रकार गतिशील रहें,
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> हरियाणवी जी अच्छा काम ककार रहे हो आप, उंगली ज़ोर के धन्यवाद





> हरयाणवी जी आपका कार्य सार्थक साबित हो रहा है,
> इससें हमें बहुत सहायता मिल रही है,
> आपकेँ इस सार्थक कार्य के लिए मेरी ओर से रेपो+ स्वीकार करें,
> और इसी प्रकार गतिशील रहें,
> धन्यवाद |


आप दोनो का सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद 
AAP DONO KA SUTRA BHRAMAN KE LIYE DHANYAWAD

आप मित्रों का सहयोग रहा तो हर रोज ये सूत्र निरंतर यूँही बढता रहेगा l 
AAP MITRO KA SAHYOG RAHAA TO HAR ROZ YE SUTRA NIRANTAR YUNHI BADHTA RAHEGA .

----------


## Rated R

मुझे आपका ये सूत्र और आपका काम बहुत अच्छा लगा....
धन्यवाद ..!!
Mujhe apka ye sutr aur apka kaam bahut accha laga...
dhanyawaad..!!

----------


## King_khan

आईए सीखेँ D से सुरू होने वाले कुछ शब्द |
DAAD...........दाद
DADA...........दादा
DADU...........दादू
DADDU..........दद्दू
DANDA.........डंडा
DAR..............डर
DANAPAANI.....दानापानी
DHABA..........ढाबा
DHANDHA.........धंधा
DHAN............धन
DHAAN............धान
DHANWAAN.......धनवान
DHOKHEBAAJ.....धोखेबाज
DAKSH.............दक्ष
DAKSHIN..........दक्षिण
DAKSHINA.........दक्षिणा
DASMESH.........दशमेश
DHER..........ढेर
DHOL...........ढोल
DHOLAK.........ढोलक
DHAPLI...........ढपली
DHAKA............ढाका
DHMAKA.........धमाका

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


अंगरक्षक....................ANGRAK  SHAK
झंडा.........................JHANDA
समलैंगिक...................SAMLAIN  GIK
प्रतिष्ठित....................  ..PRATISTHIT
सम्प्रदायित्व...........  .......SAMPRADAYITVA

----------


## guruji

> *
> बस सीख रहे हे जी 
> कुछ नया ही प्राप्त होगा यहा*


बस सीख रहे हैं जी !
कुछ नया ही प्राप्त होगा यहाँ

----------


## guruji

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> 
> प्रस्तिथि................PRASITI  THI
> रिचार्ज..................RECHARJ
> डिस्काउंट................DISKAUN  T
> अंतरिक्ष.................ANTRIKSH
> पत्नी.....................PATNI


प्रस्तिथि परिस्थिति

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रस्तिथि परिस्थिति


गुरूजी आप भी कुछ सिखाईये न मैं आप जैसी हिंदी लिखना चाहता हूँ |

----------


## Saroz

:question::question:मुझे समझ में नहीं आता है कि अन्तर्वासना के सभी प्रशासक www.google.com/translitrate का सुझाव हिंदी लिखने के लिए क्यों देते है.....
इस साईट को सीधे अन्तर्वासना कि साईट से जोड़ क्यूँ नहीं देते है......??????:question::question:

----------


## King_khan

> मुझे समझ में नहीं आता है कि अन्तर्वासना के सभी प्रशासक www.google.com/translitrate का सुझाव हिंदी लिखने के लिए क्यों देते है.....
> इस साईट को सीधे अन्तर्वासना कि साईट से जोड़ क्यूँ नहीं देते है......??????


मित्र आपका सुझाव उत्तम है इससे कुछ सुविधा होगी तो बाधा भी उत्पन्न हो जायेगी 
जैसे की फोरम पर कभी कभी रोमन या अंग्रेजी भाषा में भी लिखना पड़ता है 
उदहारण के तौर पर सदस्यों को अपना प्रयोक्ता नाम लोगिन करने के लिए रोमन मे ही लिखना पड़ता है |

----------


## Saroz

आपके प्रतिउत्तर से मै संतुष्ट नहीं हूँ.....
कृपया आप इस लिंक पर जाकर कुछ ज्ञान अर्जित कर लीजिये 

http://210.212.23.51/aa/apply/verify.aspx

----------


## King_khan

मुझे नहीं समझ रहा है ऐसा क्या है इस लिंक में ?

----------


## Saroz

मै क्षमा चाहूँगा यदि आपको कष्ट हुआ है तो 
मगर इस साईट पर आप रोमन के साथ-साथ देवनागरी लिपि में भी मजे से लिख सकते है....
कॉपी पेस्ट का झंझट नहीं....

ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कि अन्तर्वासना पर पोस्ट करने के लिए जो हम लिखे वो सीधे हिंदी में अन्तर्वासना की साईट पर उपलब्ध हो और जब हमें रोमन का प्रयोग करना हो तो हम कॉपी पेस्ट की मदद लें...
 ऐसा मै सुझाव इसलिए दे रहा हु की यहाँ पर 99% हिंदी का प्रयोग है

----------


## King_khan

> मै क्षमा चाहूँगा यदि आपको कष्ट हुआ है तो 
> मगर इस साईट पर आप रोमन के साथ-साथ देवनागरी लिपि में भी मजे से लिख सकते है....
> कॉपी पेस्ट का झंझट नहीं....
> 
> ऐसा नहीं हो सकता कि अन्तर्वासना पर पोस्ट करने के लिए जो हम लिखे वो सीधे हिंदी में अन्तर्वासना की साईट पर उपलब्ध हो और जब हमें रोमन का प्रयोग करना हो तो हम कॉपी पेस्ट की मदद लें...
>  ऐसा मै सुझाव इसलिए दे रहा हु की यहाँ पर 99% हिंदी का प्रयोग है


आपके सुझाव पर प्रबंधन ही कुछ विचार कर सकता है |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> प्रस्तिथि परिस्थिति




धन्य भाग मेरे जो गुरु जी इस सूत्र पर पधारे
अर्थात मैं और खान भाई हिट लिस्ट में है (मजाक)
प्रबंधन के

----------


## King_khan

> धन्य भाग मेरे जो गुरु जी इस सूत्र पर पधारे
> अर्थात मैं और खान भाई हिट लिस्ट में है (मजाक)
> प्रबंधन के


भाग नहीं    bhagy................भाग्य

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> भाग नहीं    bhagy................भाग्य



आप सही है लेकिन भाई हरियाणा आ आर देखना यहाँ भाग्य ...भाग ही कहलाता हैl:)

----------


## King_khan

> आप सही है लेकिन भाई हरियाणा आ आर देखना यहाँ भाग्य ...भाग ही कहलाता हैl:)


लेकिन ये फोरम तो हिंदुस्तानियों का है मेरे भाई |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> लेकिन ये फोरम तो हिंदुस्तानियों का है मेरे भाई |



बड़े भाई जो भाषा रोम रोम में बसी है उसका असर भी तो आएगा ही कहीं ना कहीं l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

रिश्तेदार..............RISTEDAR
अंकल.................ANKAL
सम्भोग................SAMBHOG
स्खलन.................SKHLAN
क्रियाकलाप.............KRIYAKL  AP

----------


## ragini sangwan

मेरे और  से भी कुछ  शब्द
MERE AUR SE BHI KUCH  SHABD


पृथ्वी..............PRITHVI
अंतरिक्ष............ANTRIKSH
सौरमंडल...........SOURMANDAL
गृह.................GRAH
स्वामिनी............SWAMINI

----------


## guruji

> गुरूजी आप भी कुछ सिखाईये न मैं आप जैसी हिंदी लिखना चाहता हूँ |


गुरूजी आप भी कुछ सिखाइए न, मैं आप जैसी हिंदी लिखना चाहता हूँ।

----------


## guruji

हिन्दी पर एक सूत्र आरम्भ किया है।
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10787

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


व्याकरण...............VAYAKRAN
भाषा....................BHASHA
प्रतिबंध.................PRATIBAND  H
खाऊंगा.................KHAAUNGA
पीऊंगा..................PEEUNGA

----------


## Dubicate

:speaker: अच्छी बीसये है हमने पहली बार हिंदी लिखी

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> :speaker: अच्छी बीसये है हमने पहली बार हिंदी लिखी



VISHYA.........विषय
ACCHHA.......अच्छा

----------


## guruji

test post, test post, test post

----------


## chester

> लेकिन ये फोरम तो हिंदुस्तानियों का है मेरे भाई |



*ये तो जन्म भाषा हैं मित्र खान , हिन्दुस्तानी ही नहीं विसेशी भी यहाँ आते हैं कोई पक्षी कहता हैं तो कोई पंछी कहता हैं  अपनी अपनी बात हैं 

खैर धन्यवाद्  आपका *

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD



वर्कशॉप...............WARKSHOP
आनंद................ANAND
मज़ेदार...............MAZEDAR
गज्ज़क...............GAZZAK
निर्गम................NIRGAM

----------


## vickky681

अच्छा परियास है

----------


## vickky681

धीरे धीरे मैं भी सीख रहा हूँ

----------


## vickky681

एस सूत्र से काफी सहायता मिले गी

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> अच्छा परियास है




आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


प्रयास.................PRAYAS
संगठन...............SANGATHAN
संरक्षक...............SANRAKSHAK
भक्षक.................BHAKSHAK
बैटरी..................BAITRI

----------


## Saroz

> आपके सुझाव पर प्रबंधन ही कुछ विचार कर सकता है |


*किंग खान अंकल की इस जवाब के अपेक्षा में मै आशा कर रहा हु कि कोई प्रबंधक या नियामक मेरी जिज्ञाषा को शांत करे*

----------


## badboy123455

*मनवाकर्ती को शुद्ध केसे लिखूं*

----------


## groopji

*maanavakriti  ................... मानवाकृति*

----------


## badboy123455

> *maanavakriti  ................... मानवाकृति*


*धन्यवाद.....................*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

बाहर...............BAAHAR
अंदर...............ANDAR
व्यक्तितव..........VAYAKTITAV
डरावना............DARAWANA
भयानक...........BHAYANAK

----------


## Rajeev

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> बाहर...............BAAHAR
> अंदर...............ANDAR
> व्यक्तितव..........VAYAKTITAV
> डरावना............DARAWANA
> भयानक...........BHAYANAK


हरयाणवी जी मुझे लगता है,

व्यक्तित्व - vayaktitv

ऐसे होगा।

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> हरयाणवी जी मुझे लगता है,
> 
> व्यक्तित्व - vayaktitv
> 
> ऐसे होगा।





शुक्रिया मित्र, मुझे भी कुछ गलत लग रहा था, परन्तु सही शब्द मिल नहीं रहा थाl

----------


## guruji

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> बाहर...............BAAHAR
> 
> डरावना............DARAWANA
> भयानक...........BHAYANAK


अंदर.........अन्दर......ANDAR
व्यक्तितव....व्यक्तित्व......VAYAKTITAV

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


प्रिंटर..............PRINTER
स्केनर.............SKENAR
फैक्स..............FAIX
जेरोक्स............ZEROX
अप-डेट...........AP-DET

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

टेलीफ़ोन.............TELIPHONE
मोबाईल.............MOBAIL
पेजर................PEJAR
लैंडलाइन............LAINDLAAIN
व्यस्त...............VAYAST

----------


## swami ji

मेरेखायल से सूत्र में हिंदी की ववाजः इंग्लिश का त्रंशालेषण होता हे दोस्त ,,,,सूत्र की दिशा के साथ्न्मे नहीं हे ,,कृप्या उसका  मुख्य उपदेश पर  सूत्र धार को आना चाहिए ,,और जो सदस्य  पोस्ट करते हे उसे भी ,,,,राजवीर ..

वरना ये सूत्र  में मजा नहीं आये गा दोस्तों ,,,,

रेपो स्वीकार करे ....

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD



ट्राई.............TRAAI
कोशिश..........KOSHISH
संदेह............SANDEH
संदर्भ...........SANDRABH
गर्भ.............GRABH

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


प्रत्येक..........PRTYEK
अनेक...........ANEK
जुगाड............JUGAD
रिप्लाई...........REPLAAI
ट्राई...............TRAAI

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD



समाप्त................SMAPT
सलंग्न...............SALANGN
खत्म.................KHATM
पूछ..................PUCHH
प्रोफाइल..............PROFAAIL

----------


## King_khan

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> 
> 
> समाप्त................SMAPT
> सलंग्न...............SALANGN
> खत्म.................KHATM
> पूछ..................PUCHH
> प्रोफाइल..............PROFAAIL


SANLAGN..............संलग्न

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> SANLAGN..............संलग्न





मुख्याध्यापक जी का उनकी कक्षा में स्वागत है.............

----------


## King_khan

> मुख्याध्यापक जी का उनकी कक्षा में स्वागत है.............


हार्दिक धन्यवाद मित्र |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

खेद................KHED
माफीनामा.........MAAFINAMA
अंदाज़.............ANDAZ
ब्यान..............BYAAN
रुकावट............RUKAWAT

----------


## JaaT MahaDeV

बहुत अच्छा काम

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

सज्जन..............SAJJAN
निर्गुण...............NIRGUN
पीताम्बर............PITAMBER
नीलाम्बर...........NILAMBER
जगन्नाथ............JAGANNATH

----------


## Desi'Boy

अच्छा सुत्र हे भाई ..............

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> अच्छा सुत्र हे भाई ..............




बस सूखे सूखे??????

----------


## Desi'Boy

> बस सूखे सूखे??????


मतलब ......................

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मतलब ......................



मतलब जी चीज़ पसंद आये उसको उस पोस्ट के लेफ्ट में बने स्टार को दबा कर धन्यवाद और बधाई देते है

----------


## sonamc

mere ko naye dost banane ke leye kya karna hoga..mere id sonam0077@gmail.com hai.

----------


## Saroz

हिंदी लिखने का सबसे बेहतरीन तरीका है google transliteration IME डाउनलोड कर लें....
अपने कंप्यूटर में कही भी आपको ऑनलाइन या ऑफलाइन लिखना हो आपको केवल shift+Alt दबा का लिखना सुरु कर दीजिए... जहाँ english लिखने की जरुरत हो पुनः Shift+Alt दबा कर साथ में english भी आसानी से लिख सकते है...
link for downloading...
http://www.google.com/ime/transliteration/

----------


## gill1313

आप ने बहुत अच्छी कोसिस की है  शुद्ध हिंदी सिखाने  की मेरी तरफ से धनियवाद

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

अच्छा.........ACCHHA
कैसे............KAISE
कहीं.............KAHIN 
कौन.............KOUN
किधर...........KIDHAR

----------


## Saroz

> आज के पांच शब्द
> AAJ KE PANCH SHABD
> 
> अच्छा.........ACCHHA


मै तो अच्छा लिखने के लिए मात्र accha ही दबाता हूँ.....
_वैसे सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है... अगर हो सके तो मोबाइल से भी हिंदी लिखने के लिए भी सिखाए, क्योकि सुरुआती समय में मोबाइल से रोमन अक्षरों में लिखने पर उस समय के नियामक satyen jee ने मेरे अंक काट लिए थे... मेरे हौसला हतोत्साहित हुआ और मै लोगिन करना लगभग बंद कर दिया... 
इसी टेंशन में मैंने गूगल के साईट से translate.google.com की सहायता लिया...

anyway, thanks+1

-saroz_

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> मै तो अच्छा लिखने के लिए मात्र accha ही दबाता हूँ.....
> _वैसे सूत्र बहुत अच्छा है... अगर हो सके तो मोबाइल से भी हिंदी लिखने के लिए भी सिखाए, क्योकि सुरुआती समय में मोबाइल से रोमन अक्षरों में लिखने पर उस समय के नियामक satyen jee ने मेरे अंक काट लिए थे... मेरे हौसला हतोत्साहित हुआ और मै लोगिन करना लगभग बंद कर दिया... 
> इसी टेंशन में मैंने गूगल के साईट से translate.google.com की सहायता लिया...
> 
> anyway, thanks+1
> 
> -saroz_




मित्र, आपका सर्वप्रथम सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद, 
MITRA AAPKA SARVAPRATHAM SUTRA BHRAMAN KE LIYE DHANYWAD

और जिस सोफ्टवेयर से हम हिंदी लिखते है उसमे एक ही शब्द कई तरह से लिख जा सकता हैl
AUR JIS SOFTWEYAR SE HAM HINDI LIKHTE HAI. USME EK HI SHABD KAI TARAH SE LIKHAA JAA SAKTA HAI.


उसमे ऐसी कोई खास बात नहीं हैl
USME AISI KOI KHAS BAAT NAHI HAI.

----------


## rnold

> मित्र, आपका सर्वप्रथम सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद, 
> MITRA AAPKA SARVAPRATHAM SUTRA BHRAMAN KE LIYE DHANYWAD
> 
> और जिस सोफ्टवेयर से हम हिंदी लिखते है उसमे एक ही शब्द कई तरह से लिख जा सकता हैl
> AUR JIS SOFTWEYAR SE HAM HINDI LIKHTE HAI. USME EK HI SHABD KAI TARAH SE LIKHAA JAA SAKTA HAI.
> 
> 
> उसमे ऐसी कोई खास बात नहीं हैl
> USME AISI KOI KHAS BAAT NAHI HAI.


गुरु देव क्या आप ये बताने कि क्रप्या करेंगें , कि पूर्ण विराम कैसे लगाना है ???????????

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> गुरु देव क्या आप ये बताने कि क्रप्या करेंगें , कि पूर्ण विराम कैसे लगाना है ???????????



इसके लिए आपको कॉपी एंड पेस्ट का सहारा लेना पड़ेगा, क्योंकि वैसे बार बार लगाना थोडा मुशिकल हो जाता हैl 
ISKE LIYE AAPKO COPY AND PEST KA SAHARA LENA PADEGA, KYONKI WAISE BAAR BAAR LAGANA THODA MUSHKIL HO JAATA HAI 

इसके लिए आप पहले हिंदी मोड से अंग्रेजी मोड में जाकर स्माल " L "  प्रेस करेंगे तो आपका " l " बन जाएगा फिर इसे कॉपी करके हिंदी मोड में आकर पेस्ट करते रहेl
ISKE LIYE AAPKO PAAHLE HINDI MOD SE ANGREJI MOD ME JAAKAR SMAAL " L " PRESS KARENGE TO AAPKA" l " BAN JAAYEGA FIR ISE AAP COPY KARKEHINDI MOD ME AAKAR PEST KARTE RAHE.

----------


## usha chauhan

आपके विचार बहुत अधिक ठीक हे

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> आपके विचार बहुत अधिक ठीक हे




KISKE VICHARON KI BAAT HO RAHI HAI JI.
किसके विचारों कि बात हो रही है जी l

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> गुरु देव क्या आप ये बताने कि क्रप्या करेंगें , कि पूर्ण विराम कैसे लगाना है ???????????




आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

सन्देश..............SANDESH
मैसेज...............MAISEJ
कृपा.................KRIPA
कृप्या...............KRIPYA
अनुगृहित...........ANUGRIHIT

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD

भूषण..............BHUSHAN
वाहक..............WAHAK
कौशल.............KOUSHAL
भाषण.............BHASHAN
वक्ता...............VAKTA

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


भाइयों.............BHAIYON
रहनुमा............RAHNUMA
नुमाईंदा...........NUMAAINDA
फरमाइश..........FARMAAISH
फैज़ल.............FAIZAL

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


तुरंत............TURANT
उत्तर............UTTAR
शादी............SHADI
सुचना...........SUCHNA
अधिकार.........ADHIKAR

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


गणतंत्र............GANTANTRA
स्वतन्त्र............SWATANTRA
दिवस..............DIWAS
जयंती..............JAYANTI
परेड................PARED

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आज के पांच शब्द
AAJ KE PANCH SHABD


खता........KHTA
हाजरी.............HAAZRI
मौजूद.............MOUZID
परेशानी..........PRESHAANI
भयंकर.............BHAYANKAR

----------


## swami ji

किंग खान भाई आप ही सूत्र को चलये तो आचा रहेगा और मजा आयेगे  सूत्र धार ऐसे छोड कर चला जायेगा तो दूसरे लोग  सूत्र की बुरी दशा हो जायेगी खान भाई ,,,बाकि सब नेट पर हिंदी शब्द कोष मिलता हे ,,,,

----------


## swami ji

आहा पर हिंदी शब्द कोष  हे दोस्तों ..

http://www.shabdkosh.com/

----------


## swami ji

नयी साइड हे दोसोत मजे करो शब्कोष वाही से ही देखो यारो ...

http://hi.wiktionary.org/wiki/%E0%A4...A5%8B%E0%A4%B6

----------


## swami ji

लो दोस्तों एक और 

http://hrudyanjali.blogspot.com/2011...ictionary.html

----------


## swami ji

एक और दोस्तों ,,,मस्त हे 


http://www.apnihindi.com/2010/02/blog-post_2857.html

----------


## swami ji

http://hi.shvoong.com/internet-and-t...%95-%E0%A4%AE/


ek or dost    lage traho yaro ..........

----------


## onepolitician

vanpolitishian वनपोलितिशियन !! 
हिंदी मैं ऐसे लिखे !

----------


## fauji bhai

अन्तर्वासना पर शुद्ध हिंदी के बधावे हेतु आपके प्रयास से मुझे खुशी हो रही है. व्यक्तिगत बदलाव ही किसी बड़े बदलाव को अमल में ला सकती है. प्रयास जारी रखें. आभार.

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> vanpolitishian वनपोलितिशियन !! 
> हिंदी मैं ऐसे लिखे !


वन पोलिटिशियन  = wn politishiyan

----------


## Aljheta

> वन पोलिटिशियन  = wn politishiyan


wn को वन कैसे कहा जा सकता है ??

----------


## onepolitician

> वन पोलिटिशियन  = wn politishiyan


van politishian = वन पोलिटिशियन 
अब यह भी सही है!

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> wn को वन कैसे कहा जा सकता है ??


आदरणीय मित्र यहाँ कहने की नहीं लिखने की बात हो रही है ओर जिस सोफ्टवेयर  में हम हिंदी लिखते है इसमें एक शब्द कई तरीके से लिखा जा सकता है l
AADRNIYA MITRA YAHAN KAHNE KI NAHI LIKHNE KI BAAT HO RAHI HAI AUR JIS SOFTWEYAR ME HAM HINDI LIKHTE HAI ISMEN EK HI SHABD KAI TARIKE SE LIKKHA JA SAKTA HAI l

----------


## Amberindian

ji bilkul achchha prayas hai hindi bhasha ko badhdaawa dene ka...

----------


## The Flyer

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों हिन्दी टार्इपिंग करना जो लोग जानते है उनके लिए हिन्दी फोन्ट (Ñति देव) में लिखा हुआ मेटर आन लार्इन हिन्दी यूनिकोड में परिवर्तन करना बहुत ही आसान है इसके लिए निम्न सार्इट पर जाएं -

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मेरी और से कुछ शब्द 
taaiping.................टाइपिंग
maitar...................मैटर
nimn.....................निम्न
deshatan...............देशाटन
anubandh..............अनुबंध

----------


## donsplender

> मित्रों हिन्दी टार्इपिंग करना जो लोग जानते है उनके लिए हिन्दी फोन्ट (Ñति देव) में लिखा हुआ मेटर आन लार्इन हिन्दी यूनिकोड में परिवर्तन करना बहुत ही आसान है इसके लिए निम्न सार्इट पर जाएं -


मित्रों वेबसार्इट का एड्रेस रह गया था जो ये है- http://www.infowebservices.in/hindi/

----------


## Rajeev

> मित्रों वेबसार्इट का एड्रेस रह गया था जो ये है- http://www.infowebservices.in/hindi/


क्या देवनागरी लिपि से हिन्दी यूनीकोड में और हिन्दी यूनीकोड से देवनागरी लिपि में रूपान्तरण किया जा सकता हैं।

----------


## Random user

जानकारी मिल गई। धनयवाद्।

----------


## donsplender

> क्या देवनागरी लिपि से हिन्दी यूनीकोड में और हिन्दी यूनीकोड से देवनागरी लिपि में रूपान्तरण किया जा सकता हैं।


सील कन्वर्टर नाम से सोफ्टवेयर आता है जिसमे उपरोक्त सब सम्भव है पर मुझे उसके उपयोग की जानकारी नहीं है । नेट पर ढूंढ के स्वयं ट्राय करें ।

----------


## Rajeev

> सील कन्वर्टर नाम से सोफ्टवेयर आता है जिसमे उपरोक्त सब सम्भव है पर मुझे उसके उपयोग की जानकारी नहीं है । नेट पर ढूंढ के स्वयं ट्राय करें ।


मैंने खोजा मगर मुझे नहीं मिला |

----------


## Random user

> मैंने खोजा मगर मुझे नहीं मिला |


mitr aap yh tri kijiye
http://www.technocomsolutions.com/do...Parivartak.zip

----------


## Random user

> mitr aap yh tri kijiye
> http://www.technocomsolutions.com/do...Parivartak.zip


ये उपर वाला यनिकोड मेँ केनवट करता है। अब जो दे रा हु वह युनिकोड से कनवट करता हे।
http://www.technocomsolutions.com/do...galtokruti.zip

----------


## Rajeev

> mitr aap yh tri kijiye
> http://www.technocomsolutions.com/do...Parivartak.zip





> ये उपर वाला यनिकोड मेँ केनवट करता है। अब जो दे रा हु वह युनिकोड से कनवट करता हे।
> http://www.technocomsolutions.com/do...galtokruti.zip


मित्र मुझे मंगल फॉण्ट को देवनागरी लिपि में रूपान्तरण करना हैं।
न की मंगल फॉण्ट को कृति देव में और जो भी सॉफ्टवेयर कृपया फूल वर्जन दे।
आपके सबसे ऊपर वाले पोस्ट में जो सॉफ्टवेयर है जो ट्रायल वर्जन हैं।
उससे भी कार्य हो जाता मगर फूल वर्जन न रहने के कारण असमर्थ रहा।

----------


## donsplender

> मैंने खोजा मगर मुझे नहीं मिला |


लिंक ये है ट्राय करें  http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/p...i&id=EncCnvtrs

----------


## Random user

> मित्र मुझे मंगल फॉण्ट को देवनागरी लिपि में रूपान्तरण करना हैं।
> न की मंगल फॉण्ट को कृति देव में और जो भी सॉफ्टवेयर कृपया फूल वर्जन दे।
> आपके सबसे ऊपर वाले पोस्ट में जो सॉफ्टवेयर है जो ट्रायल वर्जन हैं।
> उससे भी कार्य हो जाता मगर फूल वर्जन न रहने के कारण असमर्थ रहा।


sory mitr. mujhe pata nai tha.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

यहाँ कोई मित्र किसी शब्द का रूपांतरण पूछ सकता है,जितना इस अल्पज्ञानी को आता होगा, उतना बताने कि कोशिश करूँगा...
YAHAN KOI MITRA KISI SHABD KA RUPANTRAN PUCHH SAKTA HAI, JITNA IS ALPGYANI KO AATA HOGA UTNA BATANE KI KOSHISH KARUNGA....

----------


## Rajeev

हरयाणवी जी, don का हिन्दी में रूपान्तरण कैसे होगा ?
HARYANVI JI, DON KA HINDI ME RUPANTRAN KAISE HOGA ?

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> हरयाणवी जी, don का हिन्दी में रूपान्तरण कैसे होगा ?
> HARYANVI JI, DON KA HINDI ME RUPANTRAN KAISE HOGA ?


आदरणीय मित्र आपका प्रश्न कुछ स्पष्ट नहीं है..?
AADRNIYA MITRA AAPKA PRASHN KUCH SPSHT NAHI HAI..?

----------


## Aeolian

achchi jankari hai lekin google transliteration window 8  me kam nahi kar raha hai!

----------


## Aeolian

हिंदी विचार फोरम के विषय मे सामान्य जानने योग्य बातें



*मंच का परिचय :

"हिंदी विचार मंच" में आप सभी का स्वागत है। "हिंदी विचार मंच" एक ऐसा मंच है जहाँ आप अपनी जिज्ञासा, विचारों और जानकारियों का आदान प्रदान सरल भाषा में कर सकते हैं। सबकी समझ में आने वाली व्यवहारिक भाषा के लिए हम सभी सदस्यों का साझा प्रयास यह होना चाहिए कि हम सभी प्रकार की प्रविष्टियाँ हिंदी भाषा (देवनागरी लिपि) में ही करें। हमें यह भी ध्यान में रखना चाहिए कि यह एक हिंदी मंच है, जहाँ तक हो सके हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करें। हिंदी ना लिख पाने की स्थिति में किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य से संपर्क करें। हिंदी लिखने के लिए इस लिंक का प्रयोग करें। इस लिंक के प्रयोग पर जो नई खिड़की खुले, वहाँ रोमन में लिखिए और स्पेस-बार दबाते ही शब्द हिंदी में बदलते जायेंगे, उसके बाद इस हिंदी लेख को नक़ल ( कोपी ) करके मंच मे प्रविष्टियाँ करने के लिए इसे चिपका (पेस्ट कर) दीजिये।

English Section को छोड़कर मंच के अन्य किसी भी विभाग में रोमन व अंग्रेजी में सूत्र का नाम एवं सूत्र की मुख्य प्रविष्टि स्वीकार्य नहीं है | मंच मे नया सूत्र स्थापित करने के लिए किसी भी सदस्य को कम से कम 100 प्रविष्टियाँ करना अनिवार्य है |

niyam me diya gya link kam nahi  kar rah hai!!

*

----------


## RAM2205

मैं नवागत हूँ। आपके सूत्र के माध्यम से मैं भी आसानी से हिंदी में टाइप करना सीख जाऊंगा। कोटिशः धन्यवाद।

----------

